# Tell me about Sherman guitars...



## Dusty201087 (Dec 7, 2008)

So does anyone have a custom Sherman guitars? If so, could you tell me a few things about it such as: are you pleased with it/do you like it? 



How much did you spend on it (if you don't mind)?
What are the specs?
Do you feel the instrument you received was worth what you paid?
Did the builder contact you to tell you what was up or answer your questions?
Roughly how long did it take from when you ordered the guitar to when you received it?
Would you tell your friends about the company?
Just wondering. I'm thinking about going custom on my next guitar, and from around here Sherman guitars are almost worshiped, so this is just a call out to anyone who actually has one.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Dec 7, 2008)

Leeeeeeeeeeeee? Where are you?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 8, 2008)

daemon barbeque said:


> Leeeeeeeeeeeee? Where are you?



 where is he


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 8, 2008)

Sherman used to post here quite a bit but he's been really busy i think.


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> So does anyone have a custom Sherman guitars? If so, could you tell me a few things about it such as: are you pleased with it/do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I have 2 currently and 5 on order - so various amounts.

2. See above and thread below:

So I kinda went apeshit with Mike today...

3. Mike's instruments are easily worth 2-3 times what I paid. I told him that after the very first one. Specifically, "You could have set the price on the next one at double and I still would have said yes."

4. I talk to Mike very often. He is very detail oriented and checks with me whenever there is a question. That being said, I also trust him completely. If Mike tells me a certain wood or pickup will alter the tone in a positive way, I will always follow his judgement. Mike is a tonegod.

5. Mike's typical build time is somewhere around 6 months. It really just depends how backlogged he is. The more he is slowed down by not-so-serious quote requests, the longer the whole thing takes. Mike is a one man show. If he is answering an email, he ISNT building a guitar or bass.

6. All my friends know about Sherman Guitars. I am a permanent reference for him should he ever want or need it. Shermans have displaced all other brands as my main guitars.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> 1. I have 2 currently and 5 on order - so various amounts.



 5 being made right now!? 



Man, I might need to try and get one of these guitars when I get the cash for a custom


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd love to get a Sherman some day


----------



## Crucified (Dec 8, 2008)

* How much did you spend on it (if you don't mind)? not enough

* What are the specs? maple/purpleheart neckthrough with ash wings. birdseye fretboard, nordstrand pickups. ghost piezo system

* Do you feel the instrument you received was worth what you paid?

easily worth more. no comparison to other guitars. 

* Did the builder contact you to tell you what was up or answer your questions?

over a hundred emails in total. we were bullshiting in a bunch of them but hes a standup guy.

* Roughly how long did it take from when you ordered the guitar to when you received it? mine was about 5 months ish. 

* Would you tell your friends about the company?

i have and will continue to!


----------



## Sevenstringer (Dec 8, 2008)

DO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 8, 2008)

Crucified said:


> * How much did you spend on it (if you don't mind)? not enough


----------



## Sevenstringer (Dec 8, 2008)

My Mike Sherman Guitar buying insanity (SHERMAN GUITAR CONTENT) 56k warning

Here is my thread on MG


----------



## Elysian (Dec 8, 2008)

mike is my guitar building idol for a reason


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Seems the minions of Sherman are decending.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 8, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> I'd love to get a Sherman some day



+1

Might be a few years though.


----------



## Crucified (Dec 8, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


>



eat it norway, i'm not posting a custom quote. it all depends on options. so my price will be different from theirs.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, I can see why this dude is worshiped around here, everything posted looks amazing! I suppose I'll send him a rough idea sometime soon just to get a basic idea of what it'll cost. Thanks for all the replies guys


----------



## Xaios (Dec 8, 2008)

I have officially come up with a new saying...


Cult of Shermanality.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 8, 2008)

Xaios said:


> I have officially come up with a new saying...
> 
> 
> Cult of Shermanality.



_Church_ of Shermanality.

Get it right...


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd love to get a Sherman one day too. I don't think I'm good enough for one personally. Absolutely amazing guitars.


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 8, 2008)

His woodworking is phenominal. You can just look at them and recognize the craftsmanship. I will own one in the future.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 8, 2008)

i'm working up to saving the money, once i know i have 2 grand to spare i will call him up and throw him the 2 grand as down payment and pay the rest when it's near completion.

sadly i am far from 2 grand


----------



## hanachanmaru (Dec 8, 2008)

i would say Sherman is definately the thing to go with !! thou i havent recieve mine !! still anxiously waiting and i know is worth every wait !!!


----------



## sepherus (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Sherman.

How much did you spend on it (if you don't mind)?
depends on what you get. He is highly reasonable though.

What are the specs?
7 string, korina, maple purpleheart set neck, 27" 24 fret macassar ebony board, BKPs

Do you feel the instrument you received was worth what you paid?
I felt it was worth well more than i paid. Mike has an attention to detail that CANNOT be topped. Not to mention it plays, feels and sounds better than every other guitar i have laid my hands upon.

Did the builder contact you to tell you what was up or answer your questions?
Lots. He is very good at keeping comunication going between him and the buyer.

Roughly how long did it take from when you ordered the guitar to when you received it?
5 months, but i didn't have anything fancy

Would you tell your friends about the company?
Constantly do. Every one who i have let play it says it is a step above everything they have had/played in the high end market. 

I plan on buying at least 1 more gutiar from him to fit my tonal needs, and who knows how many more for other options i want in the future. I used to be pretty brand loyal to Jackson, but I have no need to be now. They couldn't measure up if they wanted too.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, every time someone posts the GAS level rises 

Could someone do me a favor and identify the woods on the TVD signature guitar shown here: Andréllis Guitarras Custom Shop

I really suck at stuff like this 

I'm thinking of something with the same basic shape as the TVD. I like the inlays too. Maybe SD blackouts. Ebony fretboard with frets 20-24 scalloped, debating between an OFR or Kahler.


----------



## budda (Dec 8, 2008)

im going to be completely different when i order a sherman custom.

it'll have 6 strings, and it will be an SG body style. I figure the man deserves a break from all these superstrats, and i loves me a good SG


----------



## jsousa (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but it's a good one and I want more peoples takes!!

Also for anyone out there, compare Sherman to KxK


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 18, 2009)

jsousa said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread, but it's a good one and I want more peoples takes!!
> 
> Also for anyone out there, compare Sherman to KxK



I don't really think you can compare, they're apples and oranges really. KxK build neck through exclusively, Sherman uses set neck. Sherman guitars to me are more about exotic woods and different designs, KxK's seem to me to be more of an all out metal axe. That's my impression anyways.


----------



## jsousa (Feb 18, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't really think you can compare, they're apples and oranges really. KxK build neck through exclusively, Sherman uses set neck. Sherman guitars to me are more about exotic woods and different designs, KxK's seem to me to be more of an all out metal axe. That's my impression anyways.



I should have been more specific-- KxK vs Sherman for build quality, attention to detail, fit/finish/fretwork


----------



## Elysian (Feb 18, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't really think you can compare, they're apples and oranges really. KxK build neck through exclusively, Sherman uses set neck. Sherman guitars to me are more about exotic woods and different designs, KxK's seem to me to be more of an all out metal axe. That's my impression anyways.



sherman will do neck through's as well...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 18, 2009)

Elysian said:


> sherman will do neck through's as well...



Well, most of the ones I see are set, didn't mean to imply he WOULDN'T do it. But most people who order from him usually get guitars a bit different from the ones you normally see coming out of KxK, that's all I meant.

As for who has better fretwork/finish/etc, I think you'd be hard pressed to find anything obviously wrong with either. When guitars kick that much ass it's hard to find something wrong


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 18, 2009)

jsousa said:


> I should have been more specific-- KxK vs Sherman for build quality, attention to detail, fit/finish/fretwork



I don't think you're going to get too many hits on these "compare ___ to ____" threads when it comes to small luthiers as there's not a ton of guys who have actually seen/played in person/owned both so you're going to get a lot of heresay info.  IIRC the only people on this board who have owned both a Sherman and a KXK are Crucified and eelblack.


----------



## jsousa (Feb 18, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> I don't think you're going to get too many hits on these "compare ___ to ____" threads when it comes to small luthiers as there's not a ton of guys who have actually seen/played in person/owned both so you're going to get a lot of heresay info.  IIRC the only people on this board who have owned both a Sherman and a KXK are Crucified and eelblack.



your right. but still, wouldnt u like to know!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2009)

There's a lot more to consider when taking the plunge for a custom than just the quality of a given luthier's builds. Professionalism, reliability, honesty, build times, communication, peace of mind that promises will be kept, etc. Please note _I'm not referring to anyone specificall_y (I could list off 7-8 different guys), just I implore you to do your homework thoroughly on any independent luthier who answers to no one. Get a contract in writing before sending anyone your money. 

I'm dead serious, I hear heartbreaking stories from people all the time about custom shop builds gone awry, from both the usual suspects and also builders you would not expect. Just be careful, be smart, and you'll be alright.

Like Matt said, most stuff on the forums is hearsay. Seek the feedback of people who own, have owned, or have had extensive dealings with the luthiers in question before dropping a penny and cover your ass.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 18, 2009)

jsousa said:


> your right. but still, wouldnt u like to know!



They have both posted extensively on their thoughts for both instruments, check the search function for more info.


----------



## 70Seven (Feb 18, 2009)

Im interested in knowing more about Sherman's also, but price is a big factor for me. Is it possible to have a Mike Sherman 7 String for around 1200-1500$ ? I would never spend more than 1500$ on a guitar as I'm am not a professional, I just play in my home.

EDIT: no piezo or fancy stuff, just a great looking great sounding guitar that plays well.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2009)

70Seven said:


> Im interested in knowing more about Sherman's also, but price is a big factor for me. Is it possible to have a Mike Sherman 7 String for around 1200-1500$ ? I would never spend more than 1500$ on a guitar as I'm am not a professional, I just play in my home.
> 
> EDIT: no piezo or fancy stuff, just a great looking great sounding guitar that plays well.



No, Mike doesn't build that cheap. Very few builders will.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 18, 2009)

70Seven said:


> Im interested in knowing more about Sherman's also, but price is a big factor for me. Is it possible to have a Mike Sherman 7 String for around 1200-1500$ ? I would never spend more than 1500$ on a guitar as I'm am not a professional, I just play in my home.
> 
> EDIT: no piezo or fancy stuff, just a great looking great sounding guitar that plays well.



Nope, like Steve said that's a pretty ridiculous price to expect a custom guitar from a small luthier. That's more like a higher end production model price, if you're looking at small luthier stuff I'd go in with the mindset of $2-4K opening price depending on the builder and how fancy you get with the build.


----------



## 70Seven (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, that's what I thought,


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Nope, like Steve said that's a pretty ridiculous price to expect a custom guitar from a small luthier. That's more like a higher end production model price, if you're looking at small luthier stuff I'd go in with the mindset of $2-4K opening price depending on the builder and how fancy you get with the build.



Yup. The only custom builder that comes to mind in that range is Rob from KxK with the short runs he does, and those are mostly fixed specs with a choice of a few options like this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...077-fuck-the-economy-kxk-sii-7-short-run.html


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2009)

jsousa said:


> your right. but still, wouldnt u like to know!



Actually those of that care DO know as we've read the threads on builds and what people who have bought the various guitars have had to say about them.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2009)

For $1200-1500 your best bet would be a Carvin.


----------



## 70Seven (Feb 18, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> For $1200-1500 your best bet would be a Carvin.



Yeah I thought of that. Might do that.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2009)

70Seven said:


> Yeah I thought of that. Might do that.



That would definitely be your fastest bet, and Carvin does build some nice guitars


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'll vouch for Carvin. I picked up a 7 string a few weeks ago (I'll do a NGD when I get around to it) and was blown away by the quality of the build. I have no idea why you don't see/hear more about Carvin, because in that price range it is definitely the best I have played. But, you're pretty much limited to color choice with Carvins. One day I'd love to do a full on custom, so I can get exactly what I want, but quality wise, I'm really impressed with Carvin. Oh, and the pickups they use on the 7 strings are plenty hot for metal. I was concerned, but this sounds very similar to the JB in my Jackson 6 string.


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 18, 2009)

Mike is cooler than 10 polar bears in a walk in freezer.
And the guitars he builds are freaking incredible.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 18, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Seems the minions of Sherman are decending.


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Like the others have said, comparing builders of Mike's or Rob's ilk, is not really a plausible question. Thats apples to oranges. Who's hotter, Prime years Salma Hayek or Catherine Zeta-Jones....Ummm shit......dunno...cannot...compute......

Lots of us have all posted our experiences over the years with a large scope of various customs - definitely use search and you'll find the goodies.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Feb 19, 2009)

Salma Hayek, hands down...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2009)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1389895 said:


> Salma Hayek, hands down...











That unibrow gets me every time.


----------



## Beaner (Feb 16, 2019)

Dusty201087 said:


> So does anyone have a custom Sherman guitars? If so, could you tell me a few things about it such as: are you pleased with it/do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 16, 2019)

10 years


----------



## Beaner (Feb 16, 2019)

I have one, six string, chambered, curly maple top, havent put pickups in it yet, but acoustically, it sings like a bird. His inlay work is incredible.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 16, 2019)

What the....


----------



## budda (Feb 16, 2019)

Built great guitars, fucked over some good people.

10 years...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 16, 2019)

You couldn't you wait 3 more days for the perfect 10 year necro-bump?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 16, 2019)

10 YEARS MAN


----------



## Smoked Porter (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 17, 2019)

Smoked Porter said:


>



Old guy I worked with years ago introduced me to them... said they didn't call Alvin Lee "The Fastest Guitar in the West" for no reason. The Woodstock performance of "I'm Going Home" rips.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 17, 2019)

Please, lord, let this turn into a “10 years” meme thread.


----------

